# buffalo horn pickle



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

its not totaly done yet lads but tought i would share anyway its taking some time as my band saw has broke so everything is done by hand tools other than my dremel so it should be done and finished in a few days


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice. What did you do with the rest of the buffalo?


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

using a dremel at the mo but getting the grinder on it tomorrow as its taking so long lol


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alright 

That's gonna look blinding when it's done, the horn will finish beautifully I bet.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

does shine up well after ya get every scratch out only been using bits of it on sticks i have been making so this is 1st big chunk i have gone at


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the end result .


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

So am I lol should be belter


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is going to be very cool


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

hope so big ron


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking forward the finished one.... that odor when sanding buffalo horn make me sick :shakehead:


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Looking forward the finished one.... that odor when sanding buffalo horn make me sick :shakehead:


its not a nice smell thats for sure lol


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen the horn used on slingshots before for things like caps and swells, but never an entire slingshot made out of one!

This is going to be a one-of-a-kind for sure!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

i have used it as caps on a ss i made and also on my walking sticks i make thought it would be nice still have loads to do on it my pal text me saying he wants it not even finished and its sold lol


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi all hears some up to date pics of the buffalo pfs it still needs some blending in and a fair bit of sanding as i ran out of sand paper so will go get some in the morning the fit is great wish i hadn't sold this tbh its going to be a stunner


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the gaffer said:


> hi all hears some up to date pics of the buffalo pfs it still needs some blending in and a fair bit of sanding as i ran out of sand paper so will go get some in the morning the fit is great wish i hadn't sold this tbh its going to be a stunner


she's starting to look real good are you going to buff it up to a nice glossy finish


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers mate yes its going to be buffed the hell out of lol i don't want one scratch in it at all so loads of sanding to do


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the gaffer said:


> cheers mate yes its going to be buffed the **** out of lol i don't want one scratch in it at all so loads of sanding to do


that thing is going to be so sweet i can't wait to see it finished,that was a real cool idea making the whole thing out of buffalo horn instead of just using it for accents :thumbsup:


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

bigron said:


> the gaffer said:
> 
> 
> > cheers mate yes its going to be buffed the **** out of lol i don't want one scratch in it at all so loads of sanding to do
> ...


cheers ron will have to get myself some more horn as i want one now lol


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

hear ya go chaps this has took some bloody sanding the horn has a milky pattern in it and is stunning


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, gaffer, that turned out to be a show-stopper. Really amazing work.

Which process was the stinkiest?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Simply speechless......


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks boys sanding the stuff makes it smell and there was loads of sanding to do on this i have just noticed a blemish so will be back sanding tomorrow


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just pooped my pants. Great job.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks chaps


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Gaffer

like we talked about yesterday that is well worth all it took to get it done that thing is so awesome wow you couldn't have done any better,make sure you pack it up real good we don't want anything to happen to it on it's way to my house,i'll send you address in a little bit :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

lol nice one ron cheers mate


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow, that is amazing. Awesome job


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the gaffer said:


> lol nice one ron cheers mate


all jokes aside she is a definite one of a kind


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers ron


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I assume someone here will ask you to post your horny pickle when finished. Pun intended.

Speaking of horn, when I was a kid we'd get cow horns from the slaughter house for free and make all sorts of stuff from them...it was a stinkey job to extract the insides, we'd boil them and after the inside was removed we'd cut the peel off with a sharp knife, it cut like cheeze, let it dry, then make something out of it. I told my dad "It's like nature's plastic but stronger." (circa 1956 before space age plastics were invented). I still have a powder horn I made of one for my black powder guns...sorrrily sold off when I left USA. Ruger .44 "Old Army", TC .50 \black stock percussion rifle and a double barreled .44 Buckaneer's replica I bought when I was 14, percussion. I used it for a shotgun pistol at times just for orneriness. The Egyptians made horn bows, said to be the best bow at the time. I would assume others would take your idea and make more horn SSs.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Feel free chaps take the idea and run with it lets see some others I will be making a couple more


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Now that's a pfs! Gorgeous!


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks good Kev


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers harry


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Now THAT is a gorgeous shooter. I can't fathom the work you put into that. Hats off to you Gaffer


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks chapman


----------



## Mes (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome work with that horn! It looks so nice...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great idea and great work. Turned out amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

WOW, that looks incredible! Did you get that shine just through sanding and buffing? Or is there some sort of finish applied too? Either way, simply amazing!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

sanding and buffing on a machine but it does burn easy so i only hold it on lightly


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. So shiny, I need to put on my sunglasses. Thank you for sharing


----------

